# Egyptian Parliament



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You will find this picture here..BBC News - What does Egypt's parliament look like? with clickable links.. it shows who is who and who sits where.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Amazing picture - as people are saying it is "easy to knock things" down but "MUCH harder to rebuild" them.


----------

